# Change in Circumstance



## Misschief (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi guys, (also posted this in the Aus and NZ forum)

I'm very disappointed to say that I will need to be rehoming bug.
My work situation has changed and I don't get to spend as much time home as id like, I moved a few months ago and its a lot further from my work, I used to get home around 5:30 - 6p.m. and would sit with bug and let her play around and do a bit of training, I now don't get home until 8 - 9p.m. and I am pretty much just sick of her not being able to run around during the day and see some sunlight, although her condo is in a sunny part of the house its just not the same, and I have come to the reality of the situation that I'm just not being fair. 

I would love to make her a run outside, but I have dogs although they get along very well under supervision I would never want that type of an accident to happen. 

I really want her to go to a home with owners who have a love and interest for rabbits that will care for her properly.
she is not aggressive, doesn't scare easily gets along with dogs and just loves to be around her humans.

if anyone is interested in her could you please pm me, I live in sydney.

she will come with a nic condo, bale of hay and ox bow pellets, Or just bug and I will sell the Condo separately whatever works for her new owner, but I just finished building this condo! which upsets me more!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry you have to re-home Bug. If you could post some pics of her it might help.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 18, 2013)

ray:


----------



## Misschief (Jul 19, 2013)

Aaa sorry guys! I keep posting in the Aus forum. 
I have a photo of when I first got her from the vet but she has grown a bit since then.


----------



## Misschief (Jul 28, 2013)

Here are some photos of Bug and her Condo. 
There was a digging box in there but it was taking up too much room so the whole bottom level is now hay.


----------



## Tauntz (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm so sorry that you need to rehome Bugs. I'm in the US so can't help but will pray that you will find her a wonderful bunny home. I know it must break your heart to need to find her a new home but applaud your thinking & doing what you feel is best for Bugs. Wish there was a way to work it out for you & Bugs to stay together but pray that all works out for the best for both if you.


----------



## Misschief (Jul 28, 2013)

I had a family come and have a look at her on the weekend, the mother seemed a lot more interested than any other family member. 
I was really upset when they left, I really don't want to re home her.


----------



## Tauntz (Jul 29, 2013)

Awww, is there any way that you can work it out to be able to give her quality time & keep her? Or maybe have someone else in the family she likes to spend more time with her during the busy week days & you spend more time with her on the weekends or something? Wish you & Bugs the best!


----------



## Misschief (Jul 30, 2013)

Tauntz said:


> Awww, is there any way that you can work it out to be able to give her quality time & keep her? Or maybe have someone else in the family she likes to spend more time with her during the busy week days & you spend more time with her on the weekends or something? Wish you & Bugs the best!


 
Its only me and my partner and he isn't too keen to spend time with Bug which is really sad but he doesn't see her how I do. 
I have two options currently a family came to look at her on Sunday but im not too sure if the rest of the family was interested, the mum seemed like the only really interested party. 
A foster carer has also come along which would be my ideal choice because its a rescue that is reputable and they are great with re homing.


----------



## Misschief (Aug 5, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone was interested in bugs condo ?


----------



## Tauntz (Aug 5, 2013)

Praying that everything works out for you & Bugs. Hope you can find the perfect situation for Bugs to be happy & healthy with plenty of love & attention.


----------



## Misschief (Aug 6, 2013)

cross fingers!!! I might have found her the perfect home, my partners dads colleague had 3 rabbits, one of them passed away due to old age and she is looking for a new one  she is elderly so has all the time in the world for her bunnies. 
She is coming over on Saturday to have a look.


----------



## bunnbunn (Aug 6, 2013)

Yay! Hope it works out.


----------



## Misschief (Aug 21, 2013)

Some excellent news, a lady that works with my partners dad is a rabbit lady, she currently has a rabbit and has had rabbits her whole life, recently one of them went over the rainbow bridge due to old age and she wasn't ready for a new rabbit but came to see bug any way, she was so smitten by bug and loved her so much that she is taking her home, it has been 3 weeks since they saw each other, she had to get a bigger hutch made for Bug as she has a little lopsy and he apparently doesn't like anyone but her where as bug is more of a family gal. 
I am so impressed by their dedication and knowledge of rabbits, I feel so content and happy that she will be going to an amazing home who will love her and include her in their daily lives. They have 2 teenage boys who also LOVE rabbits but their current rabbit doesn't like them Bug however was quite comfortable with them patting her. 
We have held on to her for a while and denied a lot of people to take Bug home, but this is the right choice seeing how they interacted with her was so great and the fact that she will be able to run around during the day and be the family pet.


----------



## Tauntz (Aug 21, 2013)

:woohoo That is great news!!!!! Sounds like Bugs has a wonderful new family! I wish Bugs & her new family many healthy, happy years together! Bunny hugs to Bugs & you!


----------



## Misschief (Aug 22, 2013)

You know when someone loves a pet they get this look in their eyes of sheer enjoyment and they did they just loved her, and I loved watching them with her. 
Its good because I will get regular updates and they would like to keep in touch so im happy, she needs them more than she needs me. 
I locked the dogs up and had her out in the garden for a few hours I have never seen her so happy, she will be able to do that a lot more at her new home. My dogs a fine with her but they chase her because they want to play they wouldn't even intestinally harm her but its not something im willing to let happen.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm so happy for you guys!!! That is so awesome!! I wish Bug the very best of luck!!


----------



## Misschief (Aug 23, 2013)

They picked her up lastnight as they were too anxious to get her home. 
I had a few hours with her and I cried like a baby but it was for the best, she is going to the best forever home and a home where she will be the main focus of their daily lives she will have free roam of the house and be incorporated into the family.
I cant wait for the first update


----------

